

Gattaca – Alternative Ending (1997) - walterbell
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fm5KAQnFgHI

======
walterbell
Andrew Niccol's other thought-provoking films include Truman Show (reality and
free will), Lord of War (arms trading), In Time (immortality and currency) and
Good Kill (drones),
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Niccol](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Niccol)

------
dimitar
While I love the movie, it is flawed:

Genetic manipulation need not result in class and genetic discrimination and
eugenics existed before many advances in genetics were made.

Compare with "Brave new world": genetic manipulation as a result and a tool of
a classist and discriminating society, not the cause. Of course, BNW is
different in other ways.

I still love the movie because of its many other themes - bravery,
perseverance, whether you should be prevented of taking risks. I would still
recommend it to anyone.

------
88e282102ae2e5b
All these people could still have been born - only with their mutations
corrected.

In addition, all the great people who were never born because their pregnancy
ended in a miscarriage due to a lethal mutation: perhaps they would have made
all the difference?

~~~
jakeogh
Who gets to decide what a mutation is?

~~~
88e282102ae2e5b
Strictly speaking, it's anytime there's a difference between one genome and
the consensus human genome.

But since you're presumably asking whether we should consider a mutation to be
good or not, that's really the same as asking whether anything is good.

Is blindness good, for example? I'd say not, but others may choose to blind
themselves if it makes them happy. But I doubt most people would welcome a
genetic mutation that blinded them.

------
lovelearning
This is one of those rare movies I still find very moving and inspirational.
Fantastic music too.

------
rkroondotnet
Could someone who has seen this and the other version point out what makes it
alternate? This is the only version I have seen.

~~~
walterbell
The DVD ends with the launch. This coda was not part of the film, but appears
as a deleted scene, at least in the US version. Maybe it was added in the
international version?

